

NoPassword, a rails engine for authentication with no passwords - poezn
https://nopassword.alexsmolen.com

======
Parazitull
i'm wondering if it's possible that after you enter your email, a window will
pop that points at the email provider ( gmail in my case ), for convenience's
sake.

Or maybe, with support from the email provider the pop up will contain just
the link

Or maybe you could redirect to the link automatically

it's starting to look like 3rd party auth, only that you need to enter your
email

~~~
alexsmolen
A link to a recognized email provider would be a nice touch, thanks.

